# Forte chuvada em Leiria 25/02/10



## kikofra (25 Fev 2010 às 22:40)




----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2010 às 22:46)

Boa rega Kikofra ! 

Tens é de redimensionar a tua fotos para 800x600 (o tamanho que tens de 2592x1944 é uma barbaridade!!! ), porque senão há pessoal que nem vai conseguir abrir o teu post! 

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## kikofra (26 Fev 2010 às 01:42)

actioman disse:


> Boa rega Kikofra !
> 
> Tens é de redimensionar a tua fotos para 800x600 (o tamanho que tens de 2592x1944 é uma barbaridade!!! ), porque senão há pessoal que nem vai conseguir abrir o teu post!
> 
> Obrigado pela partilha!


Ja redimensionei, obrigado pela dica


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2010 às 15:37)

Bem apanhado


----------



## romeupaz (26 Fev 2010 às 16:56)

A estação do meteoleiria.org registou 29.5 (zona Parceiros)


----------

